# Help - Snow Leopard can't access Tiger network folders



## ngcomputing (Sep 25, 2009)

I have Snow Leopard (currently 10.6.1) running on my macbook and I have Tiger 10.4.11 running on a mac mini with a firewire drive attached mounted as DATA.  On the mini, I set the permissions for read/write access and have personal file sharing turned on.

When I use finder on Snow Leopard I can log in and see the shared drive located on the mini. However, when I try to open the drive I get this message...

"the operation can't be completed because the original item for DATA can't be found"

I've tried disabling the password on the mini, creating a new account, and even setting the DATA volume to allow "everyone" access -- disabled the firewall, everything I can think of and get the same error. I've also set permissions on other folders with the same results to rule out a problem with the fw drive.

Any suggestions?  All was working fine with Leopard, but, since installing Snow Leopard I can't get it to let me open shared tiger folders.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Btw, I can do the reverse, that is enable file sharing on Snow Leopard and access those files from the mini, just not the other way around.

I've scoured google trying to find a solution all I come up with are issues with SL and Windows, nothing for SL and Tiger.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 26, 2009)

What kind of firewire hard drive is it?


----------



## ngcomputing (Sep 26, 2009)

Has nothing to do with the firewire drive or hardware ... forget that. 

I can set up a folder on the mini (like on the desktop or documents folder), set the permissions, etc, and still have the same issue. It's not a hardware problem, it comes down to Snow Leapord will connect to a Tiger system, you log in, the folders are displayed in SL finder, but when you try to open them, won't fly.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 26, 2009)

Some possible answers:
http://ryanblock.com/2007/11/leopard-still-sucks-at-shared-windows-smb/

and an apple discussion thread here:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8199573#8199573


----------



## ngcomputing (Sep 26, 2009)

Dude, I'm not talking about SMB and Windows and I've been through all the threads at apple and every forum ... tireless google searches that come up with nothing.

Forget the firewire drive ~ gone forgotten disconnected ~ forget the hardware, forget I even mentioned a firewire drive.

The point I'm making is that I have snow leopard on a macbook w/all updates and tiger w/all updates on a mac mini. Snow leopard won't let me access shared folders or files on any mac on the network that is running Tiger.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you try enabling, in the "Sharing" pane of the System Preferences on the Tiger machine, the "Remote Access" service (ssh, basically)?

Then, try sshing from the Snow Leopard machine to the Tiger machine. Can you successfully make an ssh connection?  If so, perhaps there is some incompatibility with Snow Leopard and Tiger in terms of AFP and AFP shares -- but if not, then I would first suspect something wonky with your network and/or firewalls on one machine or the other.


----------



## ngcomputing (Sep 26, 2009)

I just installed Snow Leopard on the mini and all is well. Still though, for someone searching like I did on this issue regarding connecting a Snow Leopard OS/X machine to a Tiger machines shared folders is unresolved.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd prefer it next time if you just simply ignored me rather than calling me dude and being negative, thanks.


----------



## ngcomputing (Sep 27, 2009)

*Sorry* guys, running on 3 hours sleep really got to me and I apologize for being so grouchy.

I put Snow Leopard on the other machine and get the same results. I figure on this macbook there is just something not letting me connect to the mini...after the install screen sharing stopped working.

Anyways, I'm going to take the day off, collect my thoughts and come back to it later. Again, I apologize to everyone for my rudeness.


----------



## macspectrum (Oct 23, 2009)

i've seen similar issues when trying to share folders from an older mac OS

always a good idea to share folders on the mac with the most recent OS and then connect from the mac with the older OS

i have found it a good rule to follow

newer OS probably is backward compatible while older OS isn't forward compatible, when it comes to file sharing

after all, does it really matter if you "copy from" or "copy to"?


----------



## ngcomputing (Oct 23, 2009)

I have snow Leopard on both the macbook and mac mini. Screen sharing & sharing folders works, but, it takes SL forever to connect, several minutes sometimes. 

This has been the same case on other networks with SL, really, really slow connect times for screen sharing and NAS sharing. Other problems that I have seen is after terminating screen sharing, any mounted network drives disconnect...then it might take the system a few min to reconnect, or have to go back and re-mount the drive through finder.

Just some bugs that Apple needs to work out.

thanks for the reply


----------



## macspectrum (Oct 24, 2009)

how do file x-fers work between snow leopard macs using file sharing?   i am upgrading a client from tiger to snow leopard w/ new macs soon


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2009)

Well after the 10.6.2 update every sharing Snow Leopard problems went away. You may would want to try that update first.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 13, 2009)

Similar problem here. I've just upgraded to a MBP from an old G5 iMac (running 10.5.8) - which I have transferred to the kids room. This G5 connects to the internet via wireless to a Siemens Gigaset WLAN DSL modem and has no problem doing that. My new MBP running 10.6.2 connects via ethernet to the Siemens DSL when at my desk and wireless elsewhere in the house with no problems there too. I have recently tried to connect to the old G5 to get some files etc of it via sharing and have had no joy from the MBP to the G5 even though the iMac is showing up in the sharing pane of the sidebar etc. I can however connect to other way the MBP from the iMac, so in a way I can get the files I need but it would be more convenient to do it from the MBP. 

Even though I shouldn't need to connect that often, being able to do so without the added step of having to go into the kids room would be good. I hope Apple sort this out quickly. 

I think I might actually use Dropbox to move files back and forth in the meantime.

Apart from this I'm very happy with SL and my new MBP... so far.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 14, 2009)

Which MBP is it? Depending on which one just get a 6 pin or 6 pin to 9 pin firewire cable and migrate everything from the G5 if you see fit.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

djackmac said:


> Which MBP is it? Depending on which one just get a 6 pin or 6 pin to 9 pin firewire cable and migrate everything from the G5 if you see fit.



When going from a PPC to an Intel Mac don't transfer any programs. Find an Intel compatible version  that is Snow Leopard worthy and if you need the serial number from a program get it from the PPC Mac or the PPC Mac's /Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and in /Users/YourUserName/Library/Application Support/. 

I can't stress the importance of not using PPC only programs in an Intel Mac!


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 14, 2009)

Its a 17" 2.8 MBP with the new Firewire connection. Only really need it for work files and documents so no programs, these have all been installed fresh if needed. Actually the only program that needs Rosetta is my eMusic Remote app.

Cheers


----------



## ngcomputing (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a follow up, I just got a new iMac set up and connecting to the macbook or the mac mini is still slow. It takes about 5 min before the shared folders show up in finder.


----------



## clemonsb (Feb 10, 2011)

ngcomputing said:


> I have Snow Leopard (currently 10.6.1) running on my macbook and I have Tiger 10.4.11 running on a mac mini with a firewire drive attached mounted as DATA.  On the mini, I set the permissions for read/write access and have personal file sharing turned on.
> 
> When I use finder on Snow Leopard I can log in and see the shared drive located on the mini. However, when I try to open the drive I get this message...
> 
> ...


This is an old thread, and I'm a late adopter to SL, but am running into this same problem. Accessing an afp 10.4 network volume as a registered user is no problem but working with files is. I keep running into permissions errors. If I drag a file from the SL volume to the Tiger volume, the file can't be read -- or deleted ("The operation cant be completed because an unexpected error occurred (error code -8072"). This problem goes away if the scenario is reversed (i.e., accessing the SL volume from 10.4). That tells me something is strange about the way SL handles sharing.

Permissions from the Tiger Volume show up in SL as "everyone- No Access", and cannot be changed. I also can't add or change Users or groups to those permissions. If anyone's still watching this thread, I will would love to understand what's going on here, and if it's something that can be fixed.


----------



## macspectrum (Feb 13, 2011)

would suggest if you plan on keeping the mac using tiger to upgrade it to leopard

tiger and SL are just too far apart to 'play nice'


----------



## clemonsb (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not really happy about that, but it does help. 

I realize SL represents a big leap in Mac tech, but that fact isn't commensurate with the diminutive way Apple released it. Shouldn't they have made a clean break with OS X at that point and said, "Okay, everything's changing with Intel. Let's move on to OS Xl, or whatever"? 

I don't remember OS 9.2 playing poor sport with 9.0 -- or even 8.6 for that matter. 

Considering the incompatibility problems I've had so far with SL and its knack for playing mean, I'm actually more inclined to downgrade the Intel machine to Leopard than to upgrade my faithful Tiger box. So far, the headaches have outweighed the modest speed I've gained running 64-bit.


----------



## macspectrum (Feb 18, 2011)

In my opinion downgrading your SL to Leopard box instead of upgrading your Tiger box to Leopard is a long term mistake.

Lion is coming this summer and you're only putting off the inevitable.


----------

